# This hard drive case is the BOMB! .22/9mm/.45 , motor oil, story drop, ~3500lb car



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://iosafe.com/products-rugged-portable-overview

Jut saw this on the show 'Get Connected'.

They ran the drive over with a Benz which looked to about 3200-3500lb range. IIRC 4 door sedan mid size car. They then submerged it in motor oil for 1 hr then connected it to play a video on the drive no problems (company said h20 or as extreme as hydrolic fluids), dropped it off a 8 story building then played the video ok.

They then took it to a range and shot it with a .22 (2 hand), 9mm (gangster crap sideways shooting ), then with the .45. he .22 dented the case in the middle. The 9mm penetrated the center of the case but the round was stopped by the back of the case. The .45 hit the edge of the case. When they did the data playback the USB did light up but nothing showed up.  I figure the 9mm must have richoceted inside the case and fubared the drive.

Builts to mil-spec specs. Pretty awesome IMHO. Nice to know it can take a 9mm. Hmmmm now to put that in the plate carrier. LOL.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

put that + the hdd in the microwave for 30 seconds, and it won't be so undestructable afterall


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> put that + the hdd in the microwave for 30 seconds, and it won't be so undestructable afterall


http://www.thorshield.com/index.html

It can defend against stun guns and such. I'm sure eventually it'll handle microwaves or mocrowave weapons.

Sweet kit  I want a 'don't tase me bro' shirt made out of that.


----------

